

Rackspace Stock Sale Could Be Bellwether - gscott
http://dealbook.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/05/02/rackspace-stock-sale-could-be-bellwether/

======
kradic
I hope not. It seemed to me that they're doing it to get liquid fast before
cloud computing technology makes traditional hosting companies obsolete.

